# Show us your deer hunting vehicle



## Milkman

I havent seen one of these threads in a while. Show us a pic of your hunting mobile.

Here is mine, it is a 2006 F-150 2 WD, 117,000 miles  It does what I need to do as far as hunting since I have an ATV to get into the bad places. It also serves as my daily driver vehicle.
 IMO this truck fits the bill for being the best kind of truck in two ways.  It is a Ford and it is paid for


----------



## mikey

i like it!


----------



## Robert28

I'll take that Massey 135 off your hands anytime you want it gone.


----------



## 9 point

Sweeet! " I think your tractors sexy!"


----------



## Milkman

Robert28 said:


> I'll take that Massey 135 off your hands anytime you want it gone.



Thanks for the offer, but That tractor was purchased new by my Dad in 1972.  It was passed on to me in the early 90s.  It will be one of the items my son and grandkids gets from me one day.


----------



## Nicodemus

I have 3 huntin` rigs. With this combination, I can go just about anywhere.


----------



## pse hunter

94 dodge ram 1500 4X4 
and a 06 1448 Triton boat


----------



## JustUs4All

It hasn't been this clean in quite a while.


----------



## chadeugene

No Joke.  I can't get down many dirt roads with it, but I can fit three field dressed deer in the truck.  I just throw 'em in some contractor bags and throw 'em in the trunk.

I sold my father in law my pickup truck a few months ago for almost nothing.  He needed it for work, and I only needed it for hunting.  Sometimes doing the right thing hurts.


----------



## Nimrod71

Those are some good looking rides.  With gas as high as it is, that bike looked really good.


----------



## papachaz

95 Dodge Ram 1500 Club Cab 4x4, she's old, but she's paid for! 2008 Yamaha Grizzley 660. got a 48" mower to pull behind it, an aerator, seed spreader and disk





1986 K5 Blazer 4x4 - this was the Jan 2011 snow, the week before I blew my back out at work. I did put new tires on it. it'll go about anywhere, but it doesn't pull the camper as good as the Dodge does    I could be talked out of this one if anyone needs a good 4x4


----------



## papachaz

man Just4usall, I like that brush guard/fold down rack on the front of your jeep, that's awesome!


----------



## JustUs4All

Thanks.  My design but built by a guy who has since moved up to WV.  I told him that he could probably sell some if he wanted.


----------



## Chris Kalinski




----------



## Tank1202

My avatar is what I haul them out with. My boots get me to the stands.


----------



## mikey

thanks for the ideas.


----------



## lungbuster123




----------



## XIronheadX

My first love


----------



## papachaz

Nice Ironhead - is that mid 80's?


----------



## XIronheadX

papachaz said:


> Nice Ironhead - is that mid 80's?



1983. Rode in it new. Bought it in the mid 90's from some family friends.


----------



## AW2010

I don't deer hunt much, but when I do it's in a Chevy!


----------



## IIICrkRepr

I just picked this up. Got it for cheaper than buying a used gas powered golf cart around here. I already tuned it up, installing the CB and overhead gun rack this weekend and pulling off the doors. Going to order a GoLight and mount it to the rollbar before season starts.


----------



## bubbabuck

The 2012 version of the JT mid-west Limo !!...Yep...I have to drive him around.....he has a girly ride !


----------



## bilgerat

heres mine


----------



## 35 Whelen

*Hunting, fishing, work truck*

Here is mine, 2001 Mazda B300 (Ford Ranger), 158,000 miles, 5 speed.  Best part- Paid for!  If you see me on a WMA, stop and say hello!


----------



## SCDieselDawg

Also have a Honda foreman 500 for the drag out.


----------



## Jim Thompson

bubbabuck said:


> The 2012 version of the JT mid-west Limo !!...Yep...I have to drive him around.....he has a girly ride !


Bubba im tired of you buying Dodge trucks for us to ride around in: rofl:


----------



## Beagler282

Truck to get me there and buggy to haul em out!


----------



## cnowery13

XIronheadX said:


> My first love



That is my dream truck!  She is beautiful!


----------



## papachaz

SCDieselDawg said:


> Also have a Honda foreman 500 for the drag out.



if I ever get to where I can buy a newer truck, this is what I want. Love those tires, what are they? They look similar to the Goodyear Wrangler Authority's that I put on my Blazer


----------



## Curtis-UGA

Here's mine! 
2004 f150 fx4
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This is Kansas last year. Slickest mud I have ever saw!


----------



## jonjon528

This is how I roll when I'm taking the kids.  Got an '88 toyota 4x4 that I'm getting back into service now (busted up wheel bearings and hub).  I usually drive it when I'm alone.


----------



## T.P.

My 200,000 mile hunting, workin, kid carrying to school,food plot plowin and grocery gettin F-350. 


 Oh...and paid for!


----------



## T.P.

Milkman said:


> IMO this truck fits the bill for being the best kind of truck in two ways.  It is a Ford and it is paid for



Roger that!


----------



## SCDieselDawg

papachaz said:


> if I ever get to where I can buy a newer truck, this is what I want. Love those tires, what are they? They look similar to the Goodyear Wrangler Authority's that I put on my Blazer



They are Nitto Trail Grappler MTs.  They look just like the old BFGoodrich MTs. If I hadnt of been involved in a wreck last night with my daily driver(car). I would offer to sell these tires to you for $25000 and throw the truck in for a bonus for free.


----------



## Jody Hawk

She may not be pretty but she gets 27 mpg and she don't have monthly payments.  If I need a little towing power, I'll fire up Big Red.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker

I've never seen so many clean hunting vehicles. 

Here's mine heading into the swamp.


----------



## BowChilling

JustUs4All said:


> It hasn't been this clean in quite a while.



Love that brush guard/carrier!


----------



## flgahunter114

06 chevy silverado z71 love this truck


----------



## Son

Here it is, being serviced.


----------



## oops1

Here goes minzes. She's a runner! !!


----------



## grif

Jody Hawk said:


> She may not be pretty but she gets 27 mpg and she don't have monthly payments.  If I need a little towing power, I'll fire up Big Red.



You have good taste, Jody Hawk.


----------



## MainFrame9

85 Nissan 720


----------



## RustyJeep

1998 Chevy Tahoe 4X4 215,000 miles and still going strong.


----------



## 00Beau

Here`s my four wheeler, Heat/ac , radio, and quiet.


----------



## gsuchevy

95 Chevy hope to lift it soon.


----------



## spring

Here's one I saw when driving down the road last week. Think it's his deer truck?


----------



## L204622

heres mine honda rincon, rhino and f250


----------



## red tail

bubbabuck said:


> The 2012 version of the JT mid-west Limo !!...Yep...I have to drive him around.....he has a girly ride !



Now thats funny but so true!


----------



## Kilowatt

Close to a UTV in size.


----------



## HucK Finn

XIronheadX said:


> My first love




This is by far the best looking truck design ever made.


----------



## keowens31

Here is mine... Not alot of mud, but i do haul a few hogs and deer with it.


----------



## chardin2

Sweet jeep


----------



## GT-40 GUY

This is my new 2011 Tacoma Diablo double cab 4x4 SR5. I also have a Honda 300 4x4 ATV. Planning on getting plenty of use out of them this deer season.

gt40

PS: Just added an Avid Light Bar to protect the front & a new Toyota Emblem.


----------



## DSGB




----------



## ryano

it hasnt been hunting much yet but here she is........got it late December last year.


----------



## liljoe0985

*My truck/brute*

My 06 F150 Lariat... 6 1/2 ft bed, 8 1/2" of lift on 37" Mud Graps now and just picked up this new 2012 Brute 750 4x4 EPS to cut down on some walking and haulin lol


----------



## buckshot4:13

Not near enough dead critters hanging off said "hunting vehicles".  Its almost time to get a little blood on the tires!!!


----------



## 1022

The ole trusty


----------



## FlyBoy

1990 Isuzu. 142,000 miles and still going strong.


----------



## asc

1977 cj5, dogbox mounts on the back, 2008 chevy, airboat.


----------



## GT-40 GUY

Qqq


----------



## Broken Tine

*1999 GMC Sierra 2wd*

much blood has been spilled in the back of this truck...


----------



## bobby07

*1991 Ford named Buella 2000 named Ole' Girl*

The 91' is my buddies. The 2000 is mine. Depends how far were going on which one we take. For some reason the deer always seem to be in the back of my truck!


----------



## coltday

First one is for hauling the big boys out... Just kidding! Currently have the Tundra, Chevy was my first.


----------



## BassHunter25

*What????*

I can't believe I havent seen any of the baddest hunting trucks ever made posted yet.  Guess I will have to post mine.

First the Ford Bronco.  I have had 4 of them.  The best off road truck ever.. One day wanna get an old little one.

Second My F250 work truck.  It also has a 15000 lb warn winch on the front.  This is a must for these big heavy longbeds.  
But the 7.3l turbo diesel has 380,000,000 miles on it and still runs like a champ.

Last, we actually only have one of these still, but the old Honda's , 90's models were some pretty tough four wheelers.


----------



## _BuckMaster_

*2002*

Dodge Dakota, 2000 Honda Recon


----------



## Mossy78

No where near as nice as many of the trucks posted here, but here's mine anyway.
1995 Ford Lightning.







Not really much of an "off road" truck, so I walk pretty much everywhere on the lease and drag em back to the road for retrieval


----------



## Coppers21

*Giving it a new paint job*

New paint job


----------



## ddoctor

Here's mine.  This thing will go just about anywhere I need to go and then some.


----------



## OleCountryBoy

*Here's Mine*

The truck has been paid for but I'm still makin' payments on the wheels and tires. 

And my huntin' buggy/tree stand


----------



## slab_slayer

1995 Nissan 4x4 Xtra cab V6 5-speed
Kumho Road Venture MT's 31x10.50


----------



## Gadestroyer74

This is my deer dragging hunting go anywhere buggy lol




This is a buddy of mines 

This is my daily driver ad hunting rig 2005 z-71 Chevy 4x4


----------



## HeavyNeck91

*My vehicles*

Here is my 89 F-150 with 33x12.50 mud claw tires

Also my 2008 G3 boat ( Both Paid OFF )


----------



## Hankus

The ol Ford, the Explorajo, the cat an the hopefully soon to be resurrected Nissan 720


----------



## bowtie

06 dodge 3500 4x4..cummins power...also have the honda 300 to go through the woods when the time is needed...bout to upgrade on the honda though...just itching for something new...oh...all paid for...


----------



## T.P.

BassHunter25 said:


> But the 7.3l turbo diesel has 380,000,000 miles on it and still runs like a champ.



This is why I drive Fords.


----------



## Hankus

T.P. said:


> This is why I drive Fords.



I bet thatun is a record breaker with all them miles


----------



## bluemarlin

2008 Silverado with 280,000 miles. I doubt I'll ever sell it.


----------



## SowGreen

Kilowatt said:


> Close to a UTV in size.



I want this truck


----------



## T.P.

Almost forgot about my real huntin truck.


----------



## polkmarine

Not much of a bed but gets the job done!!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

T.P. said:


> Almost forgot about my real huntin truck.
> 
> View attachment 683681


Those things are sweet !


----------



## turkeyhunter835

Toyota


----------



## Nitram4891

That is one bad looking cherokee!  Almost bought one a couple years ago.



JustUs4All said:


> It hasn't been this clean in quite a while.


----------



## crucible02

1995 Ford Ranger. 123k miles. Two tone Navy and White. No power at all from this four banger but it gets the job done.


----------



## GSUbackwoods

My hunting vehicle, 95 celica.  Might not be the most ideal, but it gets me around. It's done more off-roading than most of the jacked up trucks around here.


----------



## Texhorns

*Bubba's 4-Runner*

Had an idea . . . friend in Texas made it happen.  I flat towed this to far West Texas from GA for a mule deer hunt.  To me it beats a side-by-side (A/C, heat, etc.) and is all I need in a hunting rig from the woods to the Waffle House and beyond.


----------



## kershawbuck

My Bad Boy Buggy!! $1700.00 for it in 2005 and still going strong!!


----------



## Jeff Blair

This is a great thread!!


----------



## Core Lokt

1990 chevy short bed 4x4

2005 durmax 4x4


----------



## coondog96

here is mine in a little video my brother put together


----------



## medic1

Mossy78 said:


> No where near as nice as many of the trucks posted here, but here's mine anyway.
> 1995 Ford Lightning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really much of an "off road" truck, so I walk pretty much everywhere on the lease and drag em back to the road for retrieval


That's a beautiful truck.


----------



## ChristopherA.King

This is mine just got it a few weeks ago need to put the o.d. green paint job on it still. Love it this thing is so quiet.


----------



## Milkman

So thats all the trucks we have out of 80,000 members.  Yall chevy drivers dont have to be ashamed..... show them too


----------



## wingnut2000

*chevy*

chevy


----------



## Jellyhead11




----------



## Mossy78

medic1 said:


> That's a beautiful truck.



Thanks man, I've tried to take good care of her. 
She's got over 216K miles and runs like a scalded dog!


----------



## 1killshot

*I'm in a hurry to get to the stand!*

I can get there in 8 seconds-lol!
na, I got the ultimate hunting beast!


----------



## Paymaster

Mine


----------



## nhancedsvt

2011 Tacoma 4x4

It's still pretty new, but it's had it's share of blood on it.


----------



## leftystar

milkman said:


> imo this truck fits the bill for being the best kind of truck in two ways.  It is a ford and it is paid for



no doubt


----------



## turkeyhunter835

Yoater


----------



## Bam Bam

These are mine, 2006 F-150 STX 4x4, 1994 Chevy S-10, & 1996 Kawasaki Bayou 220. This little Bayou will go places them big 4x4 fourwheelers cant go. It' a little Hoss!!


----------



## Ruger Theory

Here's mine '90 chevy got it cheap from family this summer rough on the outside and perfect under the hood and in the cab. I like it but the 2WD just doesn't get me wear I need to go so I am going to sell it after season and try to get a Bronco 4WD. 

The Ford Escape behind it has been my go to for 5 years and has never let me down, floated over mud Z71's sunk in, and has carried out a pile of deer. I just got tired of scratching her up.


----------



## RMelton

Here's a few. They aint the biggest or nicest, but they are both paid for!!!

Sorry for some reason they won't upload. I'll try again later.


----------



## NCHillbilly

....


----------



## buckeroo

Nuttin fancy. Just a good lookin truck that is comfortable, reliable and gets me where I want to go.


----------



## 4x4

Wherever I go, this gets me there with no problem. 99 Ranger, 4.0 OHV, Aussie locked in front axle, Traction lok rear diff. 285/75/R16 BFGoodrich MT KM2's and nothing less.





Custom rear offroad bumper built for this truck(this is an old pic before the KM2's even came out).


----------



## Browning Slayer

BassHunter25 said:


> I can't believe I havent seen any of the baddest hunting trucks ever made posted yet.  Guess I will have to post mine.
> 
> First the Ford Bronco.  I have had 4 of them.  The best off road truck ever.. One day wanna get an old little one.
> 
> Second My F250 work truck.  It also has a 15000 lb warn winch on the front.  This is a must for these big heavy longbeds.
> But the 7.3l turbo diesel has 380,000,000 miles on it and still runs like a champ.
> 
> Last, we actually only have one of these still, but the old Honda's , 90's models were some pretty tough four wheelers.
> View attachment 682796
> 
> View attachment 682797
> 
> View attachment 682798



Add me to the Bronco list! Love it!


----------



## msdins

Good looking rides folks. Heres mine, its def seen its fair share of blood. If i'm not in it then i'm on the big bear 400.


----------



## thc_clubPres

my favorite, never should have sold her.


----------



## 615groundpounder

This is my high water vehicle.






And this is my daily driver/hunting truck after the deer got a little revenge.





Its all like new again now.


----------



## onemilmhz

I'm either in one or on the the other.


----------



## carolinagreenhead

Here's mine.


----------



## andrewechols31

XIronheadX said:


> My first love



Nice!


----------



## elfiii

Nicodemus said:


> I have 3 huntin` rigs. With this combination, I can go just about anywhere.



Sa-weet! You got all the bases covered Nick.

"Sarge" gets the job done for me.


----------



## 66 POJ

Mossy78 said:


> No where near as nice as many of the trucks posted here, but here's mine anyway.
> 1995 Ford Lightning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really much of an "off road" truck, so I walk pretty much everywhere on the lease and drag em back to the road for retrieval



Explain the blue paint? Only black, red and white were available in '95 on Lightnings.
Post a photo of the engine bay.


----------



## woods-n-water

Mine...03 model almost 200,000.....still goin strong. Loves the taste of blood on the tailgate.....


----------



## tgroves

Here is mine.  We can build a road to him, haul him out, hang him and skin him all from the same vehicle.  Heck we can even use it as a deerstand if we need to!


----------



## BamaBart

1987 TOYOTA


----------



## jqcargle

2004 F-150 FX4 and a 2010 Yamaha 550 Grizzly


----------



## dom

Just got my new deer hunting vehicle. 
1986 Suzuki Samurai


----------



## 22 hunter

good ol cummins


----------



## HossBog

Well, not really mine... but I like it.

Y'all boys have some nice stuff! I love this thread...


----------



## varnes7

*Heres my huntin truck*






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SMonroe

99 K1500 Suburban on 35s  

Warn winch goes in front or rear reciever.  

Built the bumper myself.  All welds by hand.


----------



## bluemarlin

Nice job on the bumper and welding. I admire that. It's something I've always wanted to do. 

Instead, I took the easy route, bought a ranch hand, and treat it like a battering ram! lol


----------



## SMonroe

Thanks for the compliment.  I just got a 2005 z71 suburban for the road, but still got ole green for hunting / fishing / mudding. Thinking of going the ranch hand route on the new one.


----------



## Craigaria

72 Bronco. I have not hunted with it yet, but I am this season, especially on rabbit hunts. I plan on wrapping it in camo






[/IMG]


----------



## PitBllDog

2006 Rubicon


----------



## PitBllDog

or a 1970 Scout 800a, just depends on where I'm hunting


----------



## capnjustin

Nicodemus said:


> I have 3 huntin` rigs. With this combination, I can go just about anywhere.


I want to hear more about hunting from the mountain bike!  I'm an avid mountain biker and relatively new to hunting.  Seems like a great way to cover some ground not making a lot of noise.  

Any pointers?  I think I'm going to try it.


----------



## dom

craigaria said:


> 72 bronco. I have not hunted with it yet, but i am this season, especially on rabbit hunts. I plan on wrapping it in camo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]



want!!


----------



## Craigaria

dom said:


> want!!


everything has a price  
Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Craigaria

PitBllDog said:


> or a 1970 Scout 800a, just depends on where I'm hunting



Good looking Scout...


----------



## Ruger Theory

Craigaria said:


> 72 Bronco. I have not hunted with it yet, but I am this season, especially on rabbit hunts. I plan on wrapping it in camo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


that's my one day truck. "one day I will have one"


----------



## O-Country

I like the older rides myself, here's mine.


----------



## Danno

Couldn't resist


----------



## kershawbuck

97 Geo Tracker 4x4 .. I love everything about this Bad Boy Buggy !


----------



## BassHunter25

about time we got some more Bronco's on here.  I love those old one's . 

I am not sure I would camo wrap that red one.  It would look cool, but that thing looks sweet now!


----------



## Wacko

Here is mine.. I use a couple.
Mercedes Unimog 404






Or the VW Iltis


----------



## Craigaria

O-Country said:


> I like the older rides myself, here's mine.



Nice half cab!


----------



## Craigaria

BassHunter25 said:


> about time we got some more Bronco's on here.  I love those old one's .
> 
> I am not sure I would camo wrap that red one.  It would look cool, but that thing looks sweet now!



Paint looks better in pics than in person. Camo is more my style. I can always take it off later, also. Thanks for the compliment


----------



## carnejm

Still a work in progress


----------



## RMelton

Here is mine! 





Here is my little boys new ride


----------



## Mudhill

My 1984 Ford F-150 4x4 rust bucket. Good enough truck for what I do....running over trees, jumping ditches and pulling out new trucks when they are stuck.


----------



## Son

I have an old 11 year old S-10 ZR-2 4 x 4, but most times, i will be on foot.


----------



## bigfatboy

here's mine


----------



## Pavy

Got my 05 Brute Force squeezed into the back of my 03 S10 crew cab.


----------



## RMelton

Mudhill said:


> My 1984 Ford F-150 4x4 rust bucket. Good enough truck for what I do....running over trees, jumping ditches and pulling out new trucks when they are stuck.



My first truck was an 85 F150. I still miss it. It pulled out its fair share of newer nicer trucks in its day. What I would give to have it back.


----------



## Luckybuck

Hey PSE hunter, the boat is what I used in SE Louisiana except your boat is much nicer than what I had.


----------



## Nicodemus

I miss this one. Except for the gas mileage.


----------



## senoiahunter

here's mine......


----------



## senoiahunter

need something to haul me and my 'chairs......


----------



## bigreddwon

*My huntin rig..*

97 B2500 with a 360 v8 and an 8in lift Quiqly 4x4= the HAMBULANCE

6 leather captains chairs
21 inch monitor hooked to my thermal
custom gun scabbards for 4 AR-15's

Full width/length safari roof rack with a ladder should be done this week.. Next is heavy duty bumpers front n rear.. I LOVE this hunting rig!


----------



## 66 POJ

bigreddwon said:


> 97 b2500 with a 360 v8 and an 8in lift quiqly 4x4= the hambulance
> 
> 6 leather captains chairs
> 21 inch monitor hooked to my thermal
> custom gun scabbards for 4 ar-15's
> 
> full width/length safari roof rack with a ladder should be done this week.. Next is heavy duty bumpers front n rear.. I love this hunting rig!



winner!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pavy

The A-Team wishes they had that van! Awesome!!!


----------



## bluemarlin

66 POJ said:


> winner!!!!!!!!



Yeah!      Hands down.


----------



## 1bohunter




----------



## Wastin Bullets

Also my daily driver.. Nothing fancy.. But I love my little Tacoma!


----------



## deerbuster

senoiahunter said:


> need something to haul me and my 'chairs......
> 
> View attachment 690754
> 
> View attachment 690755



That is SWEEETTTT!! I love it man, hunt on!


----------



## RossVegas

2001 Ford F-250 4x4 7.3psd


----------



## Wastin Bullets

RossVegas said:


> 2001 Ford F-250 4x4 7.3psd



Ain't many engines as good as the ole 7.3... I hate that quit making them.


----------



## 308fan

2012 honda foreman 500


----------



## B Man

Bought this truck new in 2002 and couldn't see selling it for what it was worth so I kept it and added a few things.  It's my weekend warrior now.  Went from 33's, 35's 38.5's, to now 39.5's.

Truck has 10" total lift with RCD suspension & bilstein shocks, 3" body lift, 5.13 gears, lockers, and some other odds and ends.

Sitting on 38.5 Boggers  






39.5 Iroks






And my other hunting/work buggy  







Now


----------



## GEORGIADAWG1

Curtis-UGA said:


> Here's mine!
> 2004 f150 fx4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Kansas last year. Slickest mud I have ever saw!



I have the same exact truck same color and everything just stock rims


----------



## Son

Wow, you fellers are serious about those hunting buggies. All i got is a pair of boots and a worn out truck.


----------



## nosfedgta

Here are my hunting Toys. My 2007 Chevy Duramax 4x4, 96 Jeep Cherokee 4x4 with a 3in lift and some 31's that goes anywhere my 08 Polaris 500 will go! The Duramax  and Cherokee are my daily drivers when im not in my work truck. Then they also take me to the deer woods when its that time


----------



## sutton1

http://
	
90 burban on 1 tons and 35


----------



## doerun101

*1980 Cj7*

Can go anywhere and carry most anything as you can see..


----------



## Randypoo6292

I love my truck, 1998 5.4 triton f150. only downside is actually getting the deer into the bed!


----------



## hrichar1

doerun101 said:


> Can go anywhere and carry most anything as you can see..



Man I recognize that picture and the riff raff in it....


Harry


----------



## SMonroe

sutton1 said:


> http://
> 
> 90 burban on 1 tons and 35



I love that model!  I've had a 93, 99, and now a 2005 Z71.  I have a small block 350 overhauled in my garage.  Thinking of buying one of these that needs a fresh engine.  May be my son's first truck, or vice versa.


----------



## BassFrye82

Gets me where I want to go.


----------



## BigCats

I found this old thread thought I'd post mine.


----------



## bloodline2tines

*Where a rabbit won't go!*

2000 tacoma


----------



## Gadestroyer74

That's a sweet Toyota !! ^^^


----------



## Red1775

My old woods Jeep.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Hunting wagon


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Dragging wagon


----------



## Red1775

I wanted to get a UTV but couldn't bring myself to spend the cash for one. I went with the Jeep cause the wife loves Jeeps and it was an easy sell.


----------



## DeoVindice

I'm mostly a walker but my 2012 Ram will take me to the camp for the 2nd year in a row. Also have an '02 that I bought new. 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Red1775 said:


> I wanted to get a UTV but couldn't bring myself to spend the cash for one. I went with the Jeep cause the wife loves Jeeps and it was an easy sell.



I couldn't either I really wanted one but the atv works just fine


----------



## flatsmaster

Who says a electric cart won't haul some weight


----------



## flatsmaster

This ole cart has really been a good tool and so far has never let us down ... C'mon November


----------



## bloodline2tines

Ga destroyer has the best Z71 I've seen so far! I'm sure he can haul em out fast and proud!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

4X4 with rebuilt (overbored) V-6 with 4sp granny gear,
31" tires with 3" body lift and posi rear end.....

Will go any where...


----------



## bloodline2tines

*If ye can't be good, better be good at it!!*

Custom from Prater upholstery 2004


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Love me some camo.. Looks great


----------



## bloodline2tines

*We're ready*

Less than 3 wks!


----------



## carver

This one




Or this one


----------



## Nicodemus

Updated huntin` rigs.


----------



## bloodline2tines

Been a great thread!!! but I have my favorites! 1022 has #1 shoes, have a pair like em' ! Nicodemus is also tied for 1st because I have been there and done that on a bicycle while pulling a deer cart by hitch! Copper21#2 with the camo TOYOTA! Bet its been places and seen some of the best satisfaction action! Tailgates up for all of yens!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

bloodline2tines said:


> Less than 3 wks!



Awesome pic !


----------



## ghost8026

Here's mine and also jus picked up a ghenoe


----------



## The Fever

Here is the ZUKE.....


Four wheel AWD or Locking 4WD low. 28.5 MPG average and room for two people and gear.....barely....

Just got back from hanging two sets, removing one, and I am at starbucks now being an academic.... 

One day I will get a truck....


----------



## buck1

337,000 miles. load up a dox box every weekend on her. 7.3 International married to a 5 speed. Even got the 3 gun gun rack in back glass.


----------



## 7 point

Here's what I got.


----------



## riskyb

Got two myself


----------



## riskyb

The second


----------



## buckchaser3

yep 2008 4cyl tacoma. bought it new and has had many deer big and small in bed of it. mainly small lol.


----------



## old florida gator

wh are you F-150 DRIVERS  with a gun rack


----------



## Hilsman

Here's my 98 Z71. 303000 miles.  Still runs like a top


----------



## Hooked On Quack

'06 Honda 680, pwr steering, fully automatic, or electric shift, 2" lift, after market tires and rims, GPS, coiled over rear springs, winch, custom front and back racks, rides and drives like a dream.  And yes I wash/wax and Armour All it . . . just for Sinclair1.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Lil place I like to stay . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack

What I like to drive there, '08 Chevy LTZ, loaded, 6" lift, Super Tuned.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

What I WISH I had when I got there . . .


I wouldn't know what to do with it !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Sold this last year, '82 CJ-5, crate built 304, 4" lift, Rhino lined inside and under hood, motor chromed out/inside too, Hooker headers to straight pipes, 3 speed.  Sweet ride, alotta torque = squirrely when redlining.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Home run ^^ get a oxygen bottle snd go scuba Steve juss sayin


----------



## Silver Britches

I kick it around in this when in the woods. Nothing special, but it gets the job done. After 3 years I finally have her all paid for. Feels good, man. Feels real good.



Got some new rims and tires coming soon.

See you boys in the field!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Priceless ^


----------



## EpGolfer

This has been my hunting vehicle for the past few seasons.


----------



## southerndraw

Craigaria said:


> 72 Bronco. I have not hunted with it yet, but I am this season, especially on rabbit hunts. I plan on wrapping it in camo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



God that's a beautiful truck, please don't wrap it in anything.


----------



## NCummins

2005 Ram 3500 with a Cummins and 35's and no lift or level.
Plan on hunting out of the boat a little bit this year as well.


----------



## Chase4556

The OP and I have the same tastes.

2005 F150. Put a leveling kit on it. 150,000ish miles and going good. Its paid off, and is my daily driver.


----------



## 01Foreman400

1996 Ford Ranger is my main hunting vehicle.


----------



## 01Foreman400

2002 Chevrolet Avalanche is my back-up hunting vehicle.


----------



## 01Foreman400

And if all else fails....


----------



## Milkman

Chase4556 said:


> The OP and I have the same tastes.
> 
> 2005 F150. Put a leveling kit on it. 150,000ish miles and going good. Its paid off, and is my daily driver.



NICE TRUCK 

Im still driving the F150 in the OP.  It now has 160,000 and everything still works fine !!!


----------



## critterslayer

NCummins said:


> 2005 Ram 3500 with a Cummins and 35's and no lift or level.
> Plan on hunting out of the boat a little bit this year as well.



That's a fine lookin' Cummins!1


----------



## DMCox

96 F150 on 32" BFG all terrains. Bought it this spring so this will be its first deer season with me. Looking forward to many a deer in the back.


----------



## FourEyes45

WE have a lot of clay roads..


----------



## Chase4556

Milkman said:


> NICE TRUCK
> 
> Im still driving the F150 in the OP.  It now has 160,000 and everything still works fine !!!



Can't go wrong with "Paid off".

I was tempted to retire her to a hunting truck and get something newer... I couldn't bring myself to be paying on a vehicle again.


----------



## nrh0011

IronHead that's one bad ride!!!


----------



## mattech




----------



## bigelow

Nice mat.


----------



## bigelow

The mule


----------



## T.P.

Sweet beast, mattech.


----------



## mattech

Thanks y'all, this awesome minivan does it all. Even bush hogged a new trail at the new lease.


----------



## WOODSWIZE

*Raptor*

My wifes 2013 Raptor -she may let me use it this year.


----------



## WOODSWIZE

Nicodemus said:


> Updated huntin` rigs.



-Love that single shot 270!


----------



## Warrenco

My trucks too dang nice to put in the woods so I just use my old trusted 99' Polaris Sportsman 500... Y'all know what one looks like


----------



## mattech

Warrenco said:


> My trucks too dang nice to put in the woods so I just use my old trusted 99' Polaris Sportsman 500... Y'all know what one looks like



That takes away all the fun of this thread. I don't think there has been anything posted that we haven't seen before. Its still fun to show off our rides.


----------



## Illinoisbound

1991 Toyota Ext Cab 4x4
2014 Polaris Ranger 4x4


----------



## Milkman

bump............. I still have the same truck as in the OP.  It has 175,000 on it and still going strong !!!


----------



## Last Minute




----------



## Chase4556

Milkman said:


> bump............. I still have the same truck as in the OP.  It has 175,000 on it and still going strong !!!



You and me both. Mine is at 162k. Need to do a little maintenance work on her, but she runs great.


----------



## model88_308

My deer hunting vehicle for the last decade is my 2004 FX4. Lots of nice bucks have ridden in back and here's the last 3 bucks that rode home in it in '12, '13 & '14. All three shot with different Marlins. 

Just like apple pie; Ford, Marlins and bucks!!


----------



## GunnSmokeer

*car*

It's just a car.
If I get a deer, I can tie it to the roof and run ratcheting straps down across the back doors and to the underbody.
I've carried 16 ft. lumber and 9 foot kayaks that way, on the roof, before.

Or I can use the trunk, especially if I line it with a plastic tarp.

Or I can put the deer in the passenger seat.
(But I'd have to buckle him in, otherwise its weight would trigger a stupid warning beeper that would go off every 3 seconds for the rest of my trip!)


----------



## S.Tanner

Here's mine.


----------



## carver

*Silverado*

6.0 4x4


----------



## trhankinson

Here's mine.   2004 excursion 4x4.  6.0 diesel.


----------



## tmullins

Thumbs Up


----------



## tmullins

aka .  Hog Hunting Vehicle


----------



## Hooked On Quack

S.Tanner said:


> Here's mine.





Diggin that Bronco !!


----------



## southerndraw

S.Tanner said:


> Here's mine.



Now that's purtty...


----------



## hops2899

Last year at Charlie Elliott.


----------



## Bkeepr

1999 Suburban 4WD but I HAVE hunted in a Geo Metro!  Also toted a hive full of honeybees in the Geo.  45 miles to the gallon but rough getting up a steep hill.


----------



## mattech

Who is gonna Claim this one?


----------



## Milkman

Not me.......... its a (spit, spit)  Chevrolet.


----------



## Mossy78

Up until March of this year it was this.



Now, it's this.
An 05 Dodge Ram.


----------



## stringmusic

2000 Toyota Tundra fo by fo


----------



## T.P.

Milkman said:


> bump............. I still have the same truck as in the OP.  It has 175,000 on it and still going strong !!!



It's a ford. Prolly say the same thing when it rolls over 500k.


----------



## 01Foreman400




----------



## Bambi

Faithful


----------



## Bambi

Lovely


----------



## BigCats

Here's my hunting  vehicle my side by side with heat


----------



## deerslayer0369

hops2899 said:


> Last year at Charlie Elliott.



Hmm that peninsula sure looks familiar... You might see me on the other side of the road, red cummins with camo trim...hard to miss.


----------



## Whit90

1993 jeep cherokee 6.5" lift on 33's. Itll get me where i need to go!!


----------

